# Anyone in Indianapolis?



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I was looking through Petfinder today when I came across this little girl:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9360547

People make me sick  And through it all, she has been sweet and loving. If I had my own place I would go down to Indy and bring her home...but alas, my mom would kill me if I brought home another animal  I do not believe this is a kill shelter...but I thought I'd post this anyway to see if anyone in Indy might be interested in getting another dog...this little girl is just GORGEOUS, even if she is missing an eye! 

If I win the lottery tonight, I'll adopt her


----------



## ghosthunterbecki (Nov 1, 2007)

Ack! We can't have another dog right now! Too bad, too


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is so sad. It is also happy. This sweet little girl will be getting another chance. Hopefully she finds a wonderful forever home. People can just be so cruel there are no words to describe what type of a monster would do this to a dog.


----------



## ghosthunterbecki (Nov 1, 2007)

She got adopted


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

ghosthunterbecki said:


> She got adopted


That's so awesome! Thanks for updating the thread


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sooo glad she got adopted! She's so beautiful! Did anyone else think that in the second picture of her running outside that it looks like she's searching for a place to do her business?  See! She's already potty trained.

I hope that she and her new pack are happy together!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> I was looking through Petfinder today when I came across this little girl:
> People make me sick  And through it all, she has been sweet and loving. If I had my own place I would go down to Indy and bring her home...but alas, my mom would kill me if I brought home another animal  I do not believe this is a kill shelter...but I thought I'd post this anyway to see if anyone in Indy might be interested in getting another dog...this little girl is just GORGEOUS, even if she is missing an eye!
> 
> If I win the lottery tonight, I'll adopt her



Doesn't it just make you sick the things people are capable of. It's people like us that get hurt by the actions of others. I couldn't even imagine what kind of monster could do such a thing, but I do know I'd like to spend a couple days with them.

Don't you wish you could just give all the unwanted pups in the world a home and let them live peacefully for the rest of their lives?

At least she has been adopted and hopefully will be spoiled rotten for the rest of her life. 


http://iluvcanines.tripod.com/


----------

